# van source compilen <-> emerge ...

## SNeKKe

Hallo allemaal

Is het mogelijk om ook nog van source te compilen in Gentoo en indien ja, zijn er speciale dingen waarop men moet letten? Ik ga van zodra 1.4_final uitkomt Gentoo installeren. (Is er een gedacht van de release)?

Dank bij voorbaat,

Tom

----------

## aequitas

Hoe bedoel je met van source compilen?

Een tarball downloaden configgen en maken 

Of een emerge downloaden zelf aanpassen en dan configgen en maken?

You name it we got it  :Smile: 

Goeie keuze om over te stappen naar gentoo. Als je het eenmaal kent wil je niet meer zonder. Ik Wacht momenteel ook op de 1.4_final release. Als ik die helemaal optimaal heb geinstalleerd en getuned stap ik weer over naar linux. Definitief misschien. 

Cheers,

Johan

----------

## kamikaz3

Bij gentoo wordt zowat alles van source compiled   :Cool: 

Emerge is veel handiger dan alls zelf te doen via make en make install

Het voordeel aan gentoo is nu net het portage/emerge systeem

----------

## kamikaz3

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> Goeie keuze om over te stappen naar gentoo. Als je het eenmaal kent wil je niet meer zonder. Ik Wacht momenteel ook op de 1.4_final release. Als ik die helemaal optimaal heb geinstalleerd en getuned stap ik weer over naar linux. Definitief misschien. 
> 
> 

 

Dat heeft niet veel nut

als je een 1.4 RC1 steeds update heb je steeds het nieuwste

Gentoo heeft eigenlijk geen versie nummers, de versie nummers slaan enkel op de live cd

Die dient dat ook enkel om te booten, maar dat kan even goed met een knopix cd

Op het moment dat je installeert krijg je de nieuwste packages

Stel dat morgen 1.4 final uitkomt en gij installeert dat, en stel dat ik volgende week vertrek vanaf 1.4 RC1 dan zal mijn systeem "nieuwer" zijn dat het uwe

MODERATOR GARO:

Dit geldt wel alleen voor 1.4's, indien men van een 1.2 installeert en met emerge een "update world" doet, is het systeem nog steeds geen 1.4, want 1.2 en 1.4 gebruiken een verschillende compiler (gcc 2 en gcc 3). De stap tussen gcc 2 en gcc 3 is te moeilijk om dit met "emerge -u world" te doen. Hoe het dan wel moet staat hier uitgelegd.

Om het nog een beetje ingewikkelder te maken: Indien men van een 1.2 installeert en de nieuwste tarball download (bijvoorbeeld hier) en deze gebruikt in plaats van degene die op de cd staat, dan heeft men wel een 1.4. (dank aan ikiddo voor deze laatste opmerking)

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *SNeKKe wrote:*   

> Is het mogelijk om ook nog van source te compilen in Gentoo en indien ja, zjin er speciale dingen waarop men moet letten?

 

Van source compileren gaat onder Gentoo even goed als onder andere distributies, het is alleen aan te raden om waar mogelijk portage te gebruiken zodat dependencies goed afgehandeld worden, maar voor programma's die niet in portage zitten is er geen enkel probleem.  :Smile: 

----------

## aequitas

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dat heeft niet veel nut
> 
> als je een 1.4 RC1 steeds update heb je steeds het nieuwste
> ...

 

Dat heeft wel degelijk nut. 

Momenteel is de portage tree bevroren wat betekend dat er geen nieuwe ebuilds worden toegevoegd. Men is nu hard bezig de portage tree te vernieuwen en veel meer ebuilds stabiel te maken. Ook is er het plan om bij sommige ebuilds die niet tegen agressieve USE settings. Dat proberen ze ook op te lossen. 

Het heeft dus wel degelijk zin om ff te wachten anders moet je alleen weer opnieuw gaan compilen 

SNeKKe je hebt trouwens ook de mogelijkheid je eigen ebuild scripts te maken. Op deze manier kun je programma's die niet in de portage tree staan wel met emerge installeren en later ook weer makkelijk verwijderen.  :Smile:  Meer info daarover vind je in de docs

----------

## SNeKKe

Bedankt voor de uitleg!  :Smile: 

Ik weet dat mijn vraag vrij onduidelijk was maar ik heb het antwoord toch gekregen en ik dank jullie hartelijk voor te antwoorden. Als mijn eindwerk af is ga ik nog eens probere Gentoo te installeren.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaz3

 *aequitas wrote:*   

>  *kamikaz3 wrote:*   
> 
> Dat heeft niet veel nut
> 
> als je een 1.4 RC1 steeds update heb je steeds het nieuwste
> ...

 

En zo kan je blijven wachten ... er is al maanden sprake van de final release

Uit uw post maak ik trouwens op dat ja al een gentoo systeem draaiende hebt, dus of je nu upgrade of "alles" opnieuw compiled komt op hetzelfde neer, met dat voordeel dat je tijdens een upgrade gewoon voort kan werken

----------

## aequitas

Helaas is mijn huidige gentoo een beetje crapy en optimized voor de computers bij mij op school. Ofwel i586. Ik heb zo'n externe schijf die we ook op school kunnen gebruiken. 

Xine draait bijvoorbeeld niet op allebij de systemen. En ik zit met 2 verschillende kernels voor hardware. 

Ik wacht daarom totdat 1.4_final komt omdat ik met de huidige optimalisatieinstellingen nog al heel er veel problemen had. 

bv, een goed ingesteld netwerk. Maar geen netwerkverbinding   :Confused:  En met de oude install(zelfde instellingen) wel. Heel vaag.

----------

## SeJo

snekke, 

heb juist mijne desktop gereinstalled met rc2...

en eerlijk gezegd rund da beestje gelijk een lean mean *nix machine moet!

dus ofwel wacht je ofwel begin je nu al als oefening en doe je alles opnieuw met de final..

nuja ik ben dan ook een freak die niets liever doet dan alles te rm -fr en dan opnieuw te beginnen :-]

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehee

lief van: please steek hem weg in een instituut!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## iKiddo

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> Dat heeft wel degelijk nut. 
> 
> Momenteel is de portage tree bevroren wat betekend dat er geen nieuwe ebuilds worden toegevoegd. Men is nu hard bezig de portage tree te vernieuwen en veel meer ebuilds stabiel te maken. Ook is er het plan om bij sommige ebuilds die niet tegen agressieve USE settings. Dat proberen ze ook op te lossen. 
> 
> Het heeft dus wel degelijk zin om ff te wachten anders moet je alleen weer opnieuw gaan compilen 

 

Die portage-freeze is al een tijdje afgelopen en er is geen plan over "aggresieve USE settings". Wel gaan ze een lijstje samenstellen met ondersteunde CFLAGS options. Het heeft dus geen zin om te wachten, behalve als de CD om een of andere reden niet werkt. (Als je ADSL van KPN hebt, geloof ik.)

*edit*

En als je met de 1.2 CD begint kun je wel nog een gcc3.2 systeem opzetten. Je moet dan gewoon de nieuwste tarball van ibiblio.org gebruiken, in plaats van die die op de cd staat. Om van een al geinstalleerd 1.2 (<gcc3) systeem over te schakelen naar een >=1.4 (>=gcc3.2) systeem heb je inderdaad die links nodig die onze Mr. Mod gaf.

----------

## JefP@@

 *SNeKKe wrote:*   

> Bedankt voor de uitleg! 
> 
> Ik weet dat mijn vraag vrij onduidelijk was maar ik heb het antwoord toch gekregen en ik dank jullie hartelijk voor te antwoorden. Als mijn eindwerk af is ga ik nog eens probere Gentoo te installeren.  

 

Begin vooral bij het begin :

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml

en lees daarna de docs eens volledig door... dan kan je er misschien aan beginnen

----------

